# Electrical in existing dwellings



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Free, online access to NFPA 73, _"Electrical Inspection Code for Existing Dwellings, 2006 Edition"_


http://www.nfpa.org/freecodes/free_access_document.asp?id=7306

Nice document. It's just a few pages. Worth a read-through.


----------



## sguinn (Nov 19, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Free, online access to NFPA 73, _"Electrical Inspection Code for Existing Dwellings, 2006 Edition"_
> 
> 
> http://www.nfpa.org/freecodes/free_access_document.asp?id=7306
> ...


 
Pretty cool, would be useful around here, if I could use it. I guess it has to be adopted by the state or something though right?


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

List of NFPA Codes and Standards


...for when you have more time than you know what to do with.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey, I enjoy reading the code. Then I put my own spin on it and am convinced that I'm right!:whistling2:


----------

